# The XBOX 'USB' memory stick compatibility update....



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Well, fellow xbox 360 users will no doubt have got the update now, which enables a USB memory stick to be used as a 'memory stick' on the 360.

Anyone know if we can store 'games' on the stick, or is it just the demos and game saves?

Impster


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

think it's limited to 2 devices with a maximum of 16gb, so could get a game or two on it


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool! Shame my xbox is fooooked and I need a new one.


----------



## DefineDet (Apr 8, 2010)

i would like to know this also.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Does this mean I could buy an external HD and keep it attached to install games on to?


----------

